# Sony mp3 - SonicStage



## heirpin (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi,

I'm attempting to import an mp3 of a BBC radio program that I recorded on an SD card in a Pure Evoke3 DAB radio, it says it cannot find music files that are not registered to SonicStage. 
Is it some sort of protection in the mp3?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

